# CTF-Saison 2006



## Tracer (26. Oktober 2005)

Falls es jemand Interessiert, hier sind die CTF Termine für 2005-2006

Datum         /     Verein             /    Startort
20.11.2005  / TS Riemann Eutin  / Eutin,
                                              Riemannhaus, Jungfernstieg 5

27.11.2005  /  RSC Oeversee      / Wees,
                                               Tennisplatz, Nordersstraße

01.01.2006  /  RSG Mittelpunkt    / Nortorf,
                   Nortorf                  Grundschuhle, Jahnstrße

08.01.2006  / RSC Katteberg      / Kattendorf,
                                              Sporthalle, Sieversh. Str.

05.02.2006  / RV Schleswig        / Neuberend,
                                              Sportplatz, Schulweg

12.02.2006  / RG Wedel             / Wedel,
                                             Jugendzentrum, Bekstraße

19.02.2006  / FT Neumünster     / Neumünster,
                                              FTN Vereinsheim, Stettiner Str. 39

26.02.2006  / RV Endspurt         / Großhandorf,
                   Hamburg                SVG-Sportanlage, Kortenkamp

05.05.2006  /  Redensburger BC   / Tappendorf,
                                                 Feuerwehrgerätehaus

19.03.2006  /  RSC Oeversee       / Wees,
                                                Tennisplatz, Nordstraße

26.03.2006   /  RG Kiel                /  Fedel (Am Westensee),
                                                Schulzentrum


Der Start ist immer um 10Uhr.
Viele der Veranstaltungen bieten die möglichkeit verschiedenen Streckenlänge zu fahren.
ok...vielleicht sieht man sich bei der eine oder andere CTF, bis bald.
Gruss
Willy


----------



## madbull (26. Oktober 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Datum         /     Verein             /    Startort
> 20.11.2005  / TS Riemann Eutin  / Eutin,
> Riemannhaus, Jungfernstieg 5


Was? Geil! Wenn ich da bin, bin ich sicher dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (13. November 2005)

Als Ergänzung zum nächsten Termin 20.11.2005 / TS Riemann Eutin / Eutin:
Es gibt wohl 3 Strecken mit 35 km, 56 km und 68 km. Dürften auch einige Höhenmeter dabei sein, da es über den Bungsberg geht!


----------



## Akkio (14. November 2005)

Was sind denn CTF-Termine? "Capture the flag" doch wohl kaum, oder?   
Ich habe es halt nicht so mit Abkürzungen


----------



## Ober (14. November 2005)

Ich schick Dir hiermit mal die Offizielle Version zu. In meinen Worten knapp formuliert: Ein Guide fährt vorweg und die Gruppe hinterher Die hier in der Gegend haben meist so um die  20% Teer, 40% Feld-/Waldwege und den Rest Trails. Gruppen sind meist zwischen 5 und 15 Leuten groß und am Ende einer jeden Gruppe fährt noch ein Guide um bei Defekten oder wenn jemand zurück fällt zu helfen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Country-Tourenfahrten (CTF)  

Country - Tourenfahren ist die breitensportliche Variante - ohne Zeitnahme und Rangliste - des Tourenfahrens mit dem Geländerad (ATB, MTB), die jenseits des öffentlichen Straßenverkehrs durchgeführt wird. 

Auf öffentlichen Feld- und Waldwegen verlaufen die von den Mitgliedsvereinen des Bundes Deutscher Radfahrer unter Berücksichtigung der allgemeinen Naturschutzbestimmungen und der Umweltregeln des BDR besonders ausgesucht sind. Das Naturerlebnis steht bei dieser neuen Variante im Vordergrund; und es möchte einen offensiven Beitrag gegen das "wilde" Biken quer durch Wald und Flur leisten. 


Verschiedene Streckenlängen stehen den Startern zur Auswahl. Die kürzeren (bis 25km) werden dabei meist über einfach zu befahrende und breite Wege geführt, sind also für Einsteiger und Familien geeignet. Die längeren Strecken verlangen in der Regel schon mehr fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise unwegsamerem Terrain. Insgesamt sind alle Strecken mit den zuständigen Forstämtern abgestimmt. Wie beim Radtourenfahren gibt es unterwegs Verpflegungs-, Sanitäts- und Pannenservice.

Einen wesentlichen Beitrag müssen jedoch alle Teilnehmer leisten: "Faires Fahren zu Natur und Umwelt" 

Besonders im Wald ist große Rücksicht auf andere Erholung suchende Mitmenschen zu nehmen (Wanderer, Reiter, Spaziergänger). Langsames annähern und freundliches Grüßen sind ein Gebot der Höflichkeit. Technisch einwandfreie Räder und das Einhalten der gekennzeichneten Wege stellen ein unabdingbares Muß dar.


----------



## Kaiowana (14. November 2005)

Moin moin,
wir werden auf alle Fälle an einigen CTF's teilnehmen.


----------



## marewo (14. November 2005)

Moin,
hat irgendeiner ne Info, wo in Eutin der Start ist??
Ich kann nix finden  

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Ober (14. November 2005)

Den Jungfernstieg 5 kannst Du z.B. über www.map24.de finden!  



			
				Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemand Interessiert, hier sind die CTF Termine für 2005-2006
> 
> Datum         /     Verein             /    Startort
> 20.11.2005  / TS Riemann Eutin  / Eutin,
> ...


----------



## madbull (14. November 2005)

Team NORMAL wird voraussichtlich mit 2 Startern, 2 Gängen und einem Freilauf für die lange Strecke am Start sein.


----------



## Akkio (14. November 2005)

@Ober: Vielen Dank für die Info!  
Dann werde ich auch mal schauen, ob ich das einmal ausprobiere!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (14. November 2005)

Bei gutem Wetter komme ich auch.

Meik, bringst du die Russin mit? Ich habe leider ihren Namen vergessen.

Kai und Tine, seid Ihr am Sonntag dabei? 

Welche Runde fahrt Ihr?

Gruss
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (15. November 2005)

Moinsen !

Auch wenn´s für einige ne weite Anreise bedeutet:
Die CTF in Wees am 27.11.05 kann ich nur empfehlen!
Super Strecke an der Ostsee entlang mit Blick auf Dänemark, dazu noch konditionell anspruchsvoll.  
Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## Ober (15. November 2005)

Dem kann ich voll zustimmen was die Landschaft betrifft. Die Landschaft ist wirklich ein Traum. 
Die Anforderungen an Kraft, Kondition und Technik würde ich aber nur im Mittelfeld ansiedeln. Kiel im letzten Jahr war z.B. nicht nur wegen des Wetters eine andere Anforderung. Auf jeden Fall ist Wees definitiv eine Reise Wert, eventuell zu kombinieren mit einem Besuch am Nachmittag in Glücksburg (das Schloss ist recht nett).



			
				Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen !
> 
> Auch wenn´s für einige ne weite Anreise bedeutet:
> Die CTF in Wees am 27.11.05 kann ich nur empfehlen!
> ...


----------



## Kaiowana (15. November 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Kai und Tine, seid Ihr am Sonntag dabei?
> Welche Runde fahrt Ihr?
> Gruss
> Doris


Moin moin, 
wir hatten eigentlich vor die CTF zu fahren. Allerdings sind wir Samstag Abend noch in Soltau und müssen sehen, wann wir am Sonntag Morgen in Soltau los kommen...


----------



## madbull (15. November 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gutem Wetter komme ich auch.
> 
> Meik, bringst du die Russin mit? Ich habe leider ihren Namen vergessen.
> 
> ...


Nein, Mila wird wohl ziemlich sicher nicht können.

Ich fahre wohl auf jeden Fall die lange Runde, sind ja eh nur 68 km - zusammen mit den 50 oder 60 km Anreise (hin und zurück) passt das dann schon...


----------



## Th.S16 (15. November 2005)

Ahoi !

@ Ober: Geb Dir vollkommen recht , aber mit einer kleinen Einschränkung:
Die grosse Runde (92 km) geht mit Sicherheit in die Beine.
Schau Dir doch mal den Streckenverlauf auf der Homepage vom RSC Oeversee
an. Leider fehlt das Höhenprofil. Ich kenn mich auf der Ecke sehr gut aus , ist wirklich hügelig dort.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Ober (15. November 2005)

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch beide Strecken gefahren, sowohl in Kiel als auch an der Flensburger Förde und von den Höhenmetern und dem Anspruch war Kiel für mich weit vorne. Dabei bin ich dort auch nicht die Marathon Distanz gefahren! 
Reizvoll sind aber ohne Zweifel beide. neben der Veranstaltung in Lübeck und Ratzeburg sind das für mich die Pflichtveranstaltungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (15. November 2005)

Hi,

am 06. August 2006 findet unsere 10.te CTF in Heidelsheim statt. Aufgrund des kleinen Geburtstages lassen wir uns auch etwas einfallen.

Also unbedingt vormerken.


----------



## Ober (16. November 2005)

Trag so etwas doch bitte bei den Terminen ein, ist ja noch ein wenig hin und bis dahin vergisst es jeder. Ausserdem triffst Du so eher die Zielgruppe. Ich denke nicht das ein Nordlicht für eine CTF extra so weit fahren wird.



			
				schweffl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> am 06. August 2006 findet unsere 10.te CTF in Heidelsheim statt. Aufgrund des kleinen Geburtstages lassen wir uns auch etwas einfallen.
> 
> Also unbedingt vormerken.


----------



## Thol (16. November 2005)

Wenn bei mir alles klappt, bin ich bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter ebenfalls  dabei. Bei Sauwetter bleibe ich hinterm warmen Ofen !

bis denne
Olaf


----------



## kiddykorn (16. November 2005)

Thol schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei mir alles klappt, bin ich bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter ebenfalls  dabei. Bei Sauwetter bleibe ich hinterm warmen Ofen !
> 
> bis denne
> Olaf


  
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Bei zu schlechtem Wetter drehe ich zuhause meine Runde!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (18. November 2005)

Ich habe mich gerade für die Tour in den HaBe´s entschieden.

Ich sitze die ganze Woche im Auto dann ist es schön wenn der Wagen Sonntag mal stehen bleiben kann.
Euch viel Spaß,

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kaiowana (19. November 2005)

Also wir sind dabei!!!


----------



## Anfall (19. November 2005)

Ich als Malenter sowieso. Mal sehen, ob wir Trails fahren, die ich noch nicht kenne


----------



## madbull (19. November 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als Malenter sowieso. Mal sehen, ob wir Trails fahren, die ich noch nicht kenne


Da ich die meisten wohl eh noch nicht kenne, ist mir das recht egal. Ich hoffe eher, dass wir überhaupt einige Trails fahren - wenn man sich so das CTF-Reglement durchliest...  

Team NORMAL: Mit drei Gängen, zwei Freiläufen und Null Federung vertreten!


----------



## Ober (20. November 2005)

Oh Schande, immer schlecht wenn man sich selber zitieren muss.
..heute war mal wieder ein unglücklicher Tag. Das war die erste CTF in Eutin und die haben nicht nur viel falsch gemacht, sondern hatten auch viel Pech.
Dadurch das die Sonne heute nur an der Ostseeküste war, sind die wohl von den hohen Teilnehmerzahlen überrascht worden. Sie hatten zu wenig Guides. Also sind Orts fremde in den Gruppen hinten gefahren. Nicht so schön, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt. Dann waren die Duschen nicht bei Start und Ziel, sondern 10 Minuten entfernt. Es gab da auch nur KALTES Wasser, was bei einem solchen Wetter die Hölle ist.....dafür musste man fast eine Stunde anstehen um sein Rad sauber zu spritzen (ein zweiter Schlauch wäre da wirklich gut gewesen)....5 Plattfüsse haben leider auch noch mal eine Stunde Zeit gekostet und in einer anderen Gruppe gab es wohl sogar noch einen Oberschenkelbruch. Ach ja und dann haben wir uns noch verfahren, weil unser Guide die Strecke nicht so gut kannte....grins.....ach und einmal ist eine Hälfte der Gruppe falsch abgebogen, was noch mal 30 Minuten gekostet hat bis wir wieder alle zusammen hatten....aber eine tolle Gegend um den Bungsberg, da haben wir ordentlich Höhenmeter gemacht. Ich hoffe die Jungs lernen aus den kleinen  Fehlern und bieten nächstes Jahr noch einmal eine CTF an, denn allein der Anstieg zum Bungsberg ist der Wahnsinn....Also liebe Eutiner, nicht ermutigen lassen !!!




			
				Ober schrieb:
			
		

> Als Ergänzung zum nächsten Termin 20.11.2005 / TS Riemann Eutin / Eutin:
> Es gibt wohl 3 Strecken mit 35 km, 56 km und 68 km. Dürften auch einige Höhenmeter dabei sein, da es über den Bungsberg geht!


----------



## Kaiowana (21. November 2005)

Moin moin Nordlichter,   
ich fand die Veranstaltung gelungen.   
Gut, die Einteilung am Start hätte schneller ablaufen können - war für mich aber kein Problem (bin die 68er Runde in der dritten Gruppe gefahren).

Da unsere Gruppe zu den schnelleren gehörte, sind wir natürlich auch mit entsprechendem Tempo gefahren.    Schade nur, dass wir mehrere Male unseren Guide verloren haben und auch ihn warten mußten.    Schön ist es, wenn ein schneller Guide eine schnelle Gruppe führt.
Nach ca. 15KM hatte uns dann schon die 4. Gruppe eingeholt. Wir sind dann einige Zeit gemeinsam gefahren bis dann die 4. Gruppe nach vorne weg gefahren ist. Wir etwas schnelleren aus der 3. Gruppe sind dann bei denen mitgefahren. Ab dort war das Tempo dann auch angenehm sportlich und der Guide (in den knallgelben Regenjacke) super nett.  
Die Verpflegung war 1A - die Helfer alle schwer in Ordnung!  

Insgesamt war es eine super Strecke mit einem sehr niedrigem Asphaltanteil in einer doch sehr hügeligen Gegend. Für mich als "_EX-Kreis-Plöner_" war es eine tolle Sache, seit langer Zeit mal wieder in heimischen Gefilden zu radeln.
Auf ca 68Km haben wir ca. 780HM gemacht.   

Also ich bin nächsten Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder dabei - Pflichtveranstaltung!  

Schade nur, dass ich niemanden aus dem Forum gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (21. November 2005)

Moin Kaiowana,
wenn du derjenige bist, der zum Schluß noch einen Platten hatte, dann sind wir am Ende zusammen gefahren.
Ich bin  in der 4 Gruppe gestartet und da wir von Anfang an ein gleichmäßiges Tempo fuhren, haben wir dann die übrigen Gruppen eingeholt.
Ja, der Guide war prima, war wohl auch der einzige der sich auskannte, jedenfalls haben wir uns nicht verfahren.
Ich denke auch, dass es eine gute Veranstaltung war, klar, es gibt einiges zu verbessern, aber ich freue mich immer, wenn einige Vereine so etwas veranstalten.
@ober
ja, der Anstieg zum Bungsberg, war schon ne Herausvorderung, aber nicht unfahrbar   

Gruß
Marwo


----------



## Kaiowana (21. November 2005)

marewo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kaiowana,
> wenn du derjenige bist, der zum Schluß noch einen Platten hatte, dann sind wir am Ende zusammen gefahren.
> Gruß
> Marwo


Jup, der war ich  - wer warst Du ???


----------



## marewo (21. November 2005)

Der mit dem schwarzem CD

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Ober (21. November 2005)

Lt. den Guides sind wohl insgesammt nur 4-5 Leute in einem Rutsch hochgefahren.



			
				marewo schrieb:
			
		

> .
> @ober
> ja, der Anstieg zum Bungsberg, war schon ne Herausvorderung, aber nicht unfahrbar
> 
> ...


----------



## Schillerlocke (21. November 2005)

Dafür das der Verein nur ein paar Mitglieder hat (habe irgendwas von 14 oder 15 Mitgliedern gehört) war es eine gelungene Veranstalltung.
Bin in der schnellen Gruppe auf der 68 Km Runde gefahren.
Gruß Schillerlocke

PS: Lob an den Guide, dem vorher klar war, dass er für uns zu langsam ist aber trotzdem die schnelle Gruppe durchgezogen hat


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (21. November 2005)

Als der Wecker morgens um 06.30 Uhr klingelte, habe ich nur nach draußen geschaut und Regen gesehen. Dann hat es mich wieder zurück ins Bett verschlagen. Hätte ich gewusst, dass das Wetter doch noch so passabel ausschauen würde, wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.

Vielleicht bis zum nächsten Mal.

Leider ist die nächte Tour in Wees zu weit weg, oder Kai (Tine), fährst Du vielleicht, dann könnte man eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und die 92 km anpeilen?!?

@Meik und Thol, wart Ihr dabei?

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Anfall (21. November 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> @Meik und Thol, wart Ihr dabei?
> 
> Gruss
> Doris



Zumindest die erste Stunde waren sie noch an meiner Seite, dann musste ich leider aufegeben . Schei$$ Conti Vertical.
War trotzdem schön, hab endlich mal einen anderen Weg in Richtung Bungsberg kennegelernt. Und zwei ehemalige Lehrer getroffen.


----------



## Thol (22. November 2005)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade nur, dass ich niemanden aus dem Forum gesehen habe.


 
Na, dann werde ich mir nächstes mal eine Rundumleuchte auf den Helm schnallen . Dabei hatte wir am Freitag noch darüber gesprochen!!

Ursprünglich sollten wir bei der dritten 68 mitfahren, sind dann aber in der fünften gelandet . Aber egal, war eine schöne CTF. Großes Lob an die Eutiner - Vielen Dank!!!










 
Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Kaiowana (22. November 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist die nächte Tour in Wees zu weit weg, oder Kai (Tine), fährst Du vielleicht, dann könnte man eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und die 92 km anpeilen?!?Gruss
> Doris


Ja, das Wetter war sehr gut.    Und die die CTF in Wees fahren Tine und ich auch. Allerdings kommen wir direkt aus Kiel und somit hat sich das mit 'ner Fahrgemeinschaft leider erledigt. Wer von Euch fährt denn noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (22. November 2005)

Thol schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann werde ich mir nächstes mal eine Rundumleuchte auf den Helm schnallen . Dabei hatte wir am Freitag noch darüber gesprochen!!


 Richtig, gesprochen haben wir darüber - aus diesem Grund war ich ja auch verwundert, dass ich Dich nicht gesehen habe.   


			
				Thol schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich sollten wir bei der dritten 68 mitfahren, sind dann aber in der fünften gelandet . Gruß
> Olaf


Ich bin in der dritten 68er mitgeradelt. Somit standen wir ja zumindest kurzfristig in einem "Haufen". Somit bist Du genauso blind wie ich - willkommen im Club


----------



## Thol (22. November 2005)

Olaf


----------



## madbull (24. November 2005)

Schön war's!

Perfektes Wetter, landschaftlich extrem reizvolle Strecke (ein Traum!), nur nette Leute und dazu waren wir vier (Olaf, René, Alex und ich) in einer kleinen und sehr schön homogenen Gruppe gelandet. Deren Guide (Bärbel) sich übrigens traumwandlerisch auskannte und die an den meisten Abzweigungen angebrachten Pfeile nie brauchte.
Ich denke, einige "Guides" wurde im letzten Moment "zwangsrekrutiert", weil einfach viel mehr Teilnehmer da waren als erwartet!
Die Verpflegung fand ich genial (Selbstgebackener Kuchen in Massen!) und platziert war die Stelle auch perfekt: Oben auf dem Bungsberg, drei Mal anzufahren.

Nur vier oder fünf haben den ersten Uphill geschafft? Traurig - wozu haben die alle Schaltung am Rad?!  

Und Kai - ich habe die ganze Zeit nach dir Ausschau gehalten! Habe dich aber ja ziemlich lang nicht gesehen und wusste so nicht wirklich, woran ich dich hätte erkennen können...
Das nächste Mal schau du einfach nach dem mit dem weißen Trikot und dem weißen Rad, nach dem sich alle umdrehen.  

Der Oberschenkelbruch war in unserer Gruppe. Derjenige hat oben am Uphill beim Warten auf den Rest balanciert und ist umgefallen. Das war's auch schon.


Einen kleinen Bericht mit Bildern gibt es hier auf Team-Normal.com. Für die, die uns NORMALen und unseren Umgangston nicht kennen: Nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen...   


Nächstes Jahr in jedem Fall wieder!  


Olaf - wo bleibt der Rest der Bilder?!


----------



## Ober (25. November 2005)

Sonntag in Wees könnte eine kleine Schlamm- und Schneeschlacht werden. Herrlich!!!  
Wenn sich schon jemand die Strecke auf der Karte anschauen will:
http://www.rsc-oeversee.de/CTF2005.htm


----------



## Ober (2. Januar 2006)

Sonntag ist die Kattenberg CTF entlang des Alsterlaufes! Landschaftlich ein Highlight, warme Duschen, Parkplätze und Schlauch für die Räder sind vorhanden.
Die Karte und Streckenbeschreibung findet Ihr unter www.RSC-Kattenberg.de


----------



## Kaiowana (2. Januar 2006)

Ober schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag ist die Kattenberg CTF entlang des Alsterlaufes! Landschaftlich ein Highlight, warme Duschen, Parkplätze und Schlauch für die Räder sind vorhanden.
> Die Karte und Streckenbeschreibung findet Ihr unter www.RSC-Kattenberg.de


Schade nur, dass am gleichem Wochenende die Deutsche Meistershaft im Cross startet. Ich bin also leider nicht bei der CTF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (3. Januar 2006)

Moin,
werde wohl in Kattenberg dabei sein, sofern es die Großwetterlage zulässt.
War denn jemand in Nortorf?

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Ober (3. Januar 2006)

Ich war leider in Nortorf, die schlechteste CTF in den letzten Jahren....
Die CTF wurde um  11 Uhr mit einem Glas Sekt für die ca. 25 Starter eröffnet.
Für uns Geländefreude gab es gleich zu Beginn eine Enttäuschung. Diese CTF sollte sich wegen der Wetterverhältnisse auf der Straße (40 km)  und nicht im Gelände abspielen. Einige kleinere Nebenstrecken waren allerdings noch arg glatt auf Teer.

Ich denke man hätte die Veranstaltung absagen können, wenn es denn gar nicht ging. Es hatten nämlich nicht alle Lust für 40 km Strasse fahren durch S.H. zu gondeln. Aus meiner Sicht fand ich die Strasse  auch deutlich gefährlicher als den Matsch im Wald und auf den Feldern.
Zumindest hätte man vorher ankündigen können, dass es keine herkömliche CTF wird, dann wären einige Teilnehmer zu Hause geblieben.

Keinen Schlauch um die Räder sauber zu machen und noch viel wichtiger keine Duschen zur Verfügung zu stellen ist bei Themperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt nicht so witzig (Hausmeister hatte angeblich die Duschen nicht wie versprochen aufgeschlossen).

Kattendorf hat aber eine Dusche, das ist sicher! Also freut euch auf das nächste Wochenende.


----------



## Ober (21. März 2006)

Am Sonntag (26.03.06) ist die letzte CTF der Saison, präsentiert von der RG Kiel.
Treffpunkt: Schulzentrum in Felde um 10 Uhr


----------



## schuldti (24. März 2006)

Ober schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag (26.03.06) ist die letzte CTF der Saison, präsentiert von der RG Kiel.
> Treffpunkt: Schulzentrum in Felde um 10 Uhr



Jup und wir haben schonmal die Strecke etwas vom Schnee befreit...

Es wird eine große Runde mit ~68 km geben die in mehreren Gruppen gefahren wird, hier hat man die Möglichkeit nach der Hälfte auszusteigen. Die kleine Strecke hat ~37 km. 

Kleiner Tipp: Die Höhenmeter kommen erst zum Schluß 
Natürlich gibt es nen Wasserschlauch zum Reinigen der Räder und lecker Kuchen.

Also, wir sehen uns! schuldti


----------

